# Red River



## Jill Chalmers

Anyone know how the Open is going?


----------



## C Torinus

Red River 1st series: double and a blind: long ret @ 325 thrown hip
pocket to flyer. Line to it is over the top of flyer guns, flyer shot
2nd in our faces @ 40 yards. "No" off the double and pick up a 200 yard
land blind under the arc of the flyer that has a SUPER TIGHT CORRIDOR!
No matter which way the dog turns, they can be out of sight.


----------



## Cowtown

Anyone have any updates?


----------



## christinaA

Qual has 11 back to fourth series water BLIND Saturday morning.

1,5,6,7,9,10,15,18,20,23,24


----------



## jgrammer

Woo hoo, go Christina and Team Erhardt! Tee is cheering on her training buddies from exile . Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Derby is WIDE open inverted double. 6 dogs in and every dog has front footed both marks.


----------



## Wade Thurman

Open has 47 back for a double water blind


----------



## Mike W.

Qualifying Placements:

1st-24
2nd-15
3rd-6
4th-1

RJ-10

Jams-18,20,23,5


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Congrats Robbie B on the Qual win. Sandbager


----------



## Huff

Good job christina! 2 ribbons with 2 dogs. Not bad for some brown dogs!

Russell


----------



## cpayne

Hey Christina!!! Great job!!!


----------



## Trevor Toberny

4 dogs dropped after 1st series of derby. 
I was lucky enough to run my dog as test dog since I was retarded and didn't get entered and wouldn't it figure that he did great since he wasn't entered. . Go bird is 90 yards right to left and memory bird is 270 left to right by range finder but alot more with the terrain.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

All dogs back to derby except 5,14,16,19,25,26


----------



## MikeBoley

Am Callbacks to landblind
3,4,7,8,18-22,25,26,28-30,35,36,38,41-43,46,47,51,53-56,58,61,67-71,73.

35 dogs


----------



## MikeBoley

AM Landblind STARTS AT 7:30 with dog #28.


As a side note dog #21 got in the water on the middle mark.


----------



## Barb/x2crr

Derby callbacks?? 2 series.


----------



## Judi Carter

Boley you are a turd. 
You are just jealous cause none of the black dogs splashed like he did.


----------



## Brandon Bromley

Barb/x2crr said:


> Derby callbacks?? 2 series.


20 dogs back to the 3rd in Derby. 1,2,3,4,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,15,17,18,20,21,22,23,24.

Barb, Layla ran good in the 2nd.

Good luck to everyone tomorrow. Derby 3rd starts about 8:00am.


----------



## Barb/x2crr

Thank you for letting me know, it is her first derby. Wish I was there. It is like missing your child take their first steps. Fancy is the first to run the land blind in the AM in the morning. Hope I can sleep tonight.


----------



## 2tall

Christina!!!!!! I am SOOOOOOOOO happy to read this! What a great job, and its so good to see you achieving success with your "spare" time from work.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Layla may be the fastest dog I have ever seen


----------



## DaveHare

Tealgrove said:


> Anyone know how the Open is going?


 Thank you
Dave Hare


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

All I know is they're going to The Water Marks in The Open. I don't have the Callbacks. Sorry.


----------



## Tom Watson

can someone please post the open callbacks?


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Call backs just recent became available. Judges had a loooong discussion about callbacks


----------



## Barb/x2crr

fowl hunter said:


> Layla may be the fastest dog I have ever seen


She is fun to watch - Oh I worry about running blinds with her.


----------



## Tom Watson

does anyone on here know what the open call back numbers are?


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Derby second series. Left bird was thrown into that small opening of the trees. Right gun isn't very visible but standing on the dam throwing l to r down to bottom of dam in thigh high cover. Lots of ridges to line to the bird and some water . 








Sorry pic is from phone


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Pic was taken from the line


----------



## jgrammer

Congratulations, Christina!!!


----------



## Tim West

Judy, you go girl. Don't let up on em.


----------



## Jiggy

Open to fourth:
9,10,18,21,24,29,31,32,36,37,39,51,55,62-64,67,78-81,85,87,
93,95


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Thank you for posting Callbacks.

Way to go Mr. Robby with The Qual win. Maybe I'll see that Ethel pup soon.


----------



## Tom Watson

Open water marks were scraped after 5th dog ran around 10:30. Could be a long afternoon.


----------



## drdawg

Any news on the Amateur??


----------



## Ron in Portland

Brandon Bromley said:


> 20 dogs back to the 3rd in Derby. 1,2,3,4,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,15,17,18,20,21,22,23,24.
> 
> Barb, Layla ran good in the 2nd.
> 
> Good luck to everyone tomorrow. Derby 3rd starts about 8:00am.


Any update on the Derby results? Thanks.


----------



## T.Lanczak

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Robert Hayden,H/Tim Milligan, & Wood Dale's My Daddy's Name is Bocephus "Bo-Dell" for WINNING the derby at The Red River trial. What a team!!!


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Bodell is the sweetest dog


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wahooh!!!! Way to go Mr. Bill & Livvy on The Open 3rd. Bigger, lil sis Beans & I are proud of you 2.


----------



## LukesMom

Would someone please give placements in all for us home people?

Thanks!


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Also to Tim for the 4th in derby with Leo


----------



## J Hoggatt

LukesMom said:


> Would someone please give placements in all for us home people?
> 
> Thanks!


I would 2nd that or 3rd that.........!!!!!


----------



## JWC

Congrats to my friends Tom Watson open win with mister run by farmer, Kevin savio with his am win with bobby, Robbie Bickley with his qual win with Ellie and am third with manny and myself with derby second with Teddy in his first derby, go Tia babies. Also John Russell fourth in am with pye arron Kelly with his third in the am.


----------



## coachmo

Congrats Tim Milligan on the derby win with Bodell and with Leo on the 4th place finish.


----------



## Tom Watson

Am Results

1st #55 Bobby/Savio
2nd #61 Rowdy/Meringer
3rd #71 Many/Bickley
4th #22 Pye/Russell
RJ #46 Boo/Penny
Jams 28 18 8 4 54 58 29 47

Congratulations to all who finished and placed!


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Those Tia pups in the derby looked good


----------



## Ted Shih

fowl hunter said:


> Those Tia pups in the derby looked good


I have seen them a lot in training. They are nice dogs.


----------



## Frank Jones

Congratulations, Tom, on Mister's WIN! Way to go!!

rita


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Congrats to Mister/Mr. Tom/Mr. Danny on The Open Win & qualifies him for The National. Congrats to Dr. Ed, Mr. Robby again, & the Tia pups.


----------



## Linas Danilevicius

Congratulations to Steve Penny and Boo on the RJ in the AM.

Way to go!

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## Barb/x2crr

Congrats to all. Thank you to all who kept us posted in our absense.


----------



## Linas Danilevicius

Way to go Tim Milligan! 1st and 4th in the Derby. Congrats Mr. Hayden and Bodell. Congrats Big John and Leo.

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## Trevor Toberny

What place did Dr Ed get and with which dog?


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Linas Danilevicius said:


> Way to go Tim Milligan! 1st and 4th in the Derby. Congrats Mr. Hayden and Bodell. Congrats Big John and Leo.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Linas


Yes getting two places with 3 dogs in this field of derby dogs is good. Bodell and Leo both have 6 points in 4 derbies I believe is what Tim told me. Mark madore had several dogs running, Tia had 3 very nice pups running and frank Baird had 5 dogs from there kennel running and not to forget John Roberts Nice young merlyn pup. Good field of derby pups.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Nevermind I see Dr eds dogs. Congrats and also congrats to one of the nicest guys in field trials, Mike Molthan


----------



## LukesMom

Good for Boo!!


----------



## Tim West

If you guys are going to congratulate dogs on this forum it would be very beneficial to the hundreds of people around the country that would like to have complete results. Take the time, PLEASE, to jot down the rest of the results other than just your favorites.

I will try to do the same when I am at a trial or get info from one.

Thank you.


----------



## Tim West

I think Aaron's second may qualify him for the National Am, if Aaron was an Amateur and not a pro when he got his win last fall. If so, congrats to Aaron and Shayne. Heck, congrats anyway for the second.


----------



## Linas Danilevicius

Tim,

I understand your point. It is pretty hard to track results from Afghanistan! 

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## T.Lanczak

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/H (John) & Martha Russell & Castlebay's Vam Pyre "Pye" for placing 4th in the Amateur. Looking forward to seeing "Pye" at the National Am in MI


----------



## Gwen Jones

Yeah Aaron and Shayne!! That Buster is the real deal. Raven and I could not be more proud.


----------



## tabasco

Linas Danilevicius said:


> Tim,
> 
> I understand your point. It is pretty hard to track results from Afghanistan!
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Linas


You need to come home anyway Linas!


----------



## Linas Danilevicius

Mike...69 Days!


----------



## Charles C.

No Open results?


----------



## Mike W.

What I heard:

1st - Mister/Farmer
2nd - Mildred/Rorem
3rd - Livvy/McKnight
4th - Katie/Milligan
RJ - Tia/Caire
Jam - Bullett/Rorem


----------



## MarvBaumer

Charles C. said:


> No Open results?


 Results posted on EE


----------

